# 2011 Nissan Murano, Equipment Shuffles, Price Increases



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

As this blog is posted, the 2011 Nissan Murano is on its way to dealers Stateside. Visually it looks similar to the 2010, though keen spotters will notice a new grille, slightly different fascia design and revised taillights.

However the biggest changes are inside: Nissan has improved the optional navigation system and has been jostling with equipment and trim levels, plus prices on all models are up slightly. Four different trim levels are offered on the 2011 Murano – S, SV, SL and LE; in a choice of front and all-wheel drive configurations.

The $28,500 S now gets newly designed 18-inch wheels as standard, but costs $140 more than it's 2010 counterpart. The SV, which starts at $31,910, is new this year and bumps up the SL, which now comes standard with leather seats, the premium package, technology package and moonroof (previously they were officially listed as options), resulting in a fairly princely $35,450 in front-drive form; $37,050 as an AWD rig. The up-level LE stickers for $37,540 in front-drive trim (an increase of some $440) while the AWD version rounds out at $39,140. Do bear in mind these are MSRP figures and do not include any incentives, freight or admin fees or sales taxes, which vary from state to state.

As before, all Muranos are powered by Nissan's VQ35DE V-6 engine, rated at 260 horsepower and coupled exclusively with a CTV transmission, which provides decent if not lively performance.

More: *2011 Nissan Murano, Equipment Shuffles, Price Increases* on AutoGuide.com


----------

